# Driftwood and Algae



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Is there any correlation between the presence of driftwood in a tank and the increasing of hair algae. I've been fighting hair algae in my tank for pretty long now, and nowadays there's practically none in my tank. However, I want to add a piece of driftwood that's been in the tank before. Will this cause the hair algae to come back? I'm really afraid of upsetting the delicate balance I have now.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not sure if algea can release spores but incase they do, and it attatches to the wood you're looking at, then maybe prepare the driftwood as if it was new?


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Hair algae doesn't appear by adding driftwood, it has other causes like nitrates to high, phosphates may be too high, light.


----------

